# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  zene zrtve nasilja

## stray_cat

kako prilicno uredno preko neta citam hr novine ne mogu se prestati zgrazati citavom uzasu koj se dogadja oko ane magas

zena je ubila u samoobrani i osudjena je gore nego da je pocinila ubojstvo s predumisljajem, ili recimo muskarci koji siluju djecu, ubijaju vlastite partnerice (i djecu) i to ne u samoobrani

kao najbolesniji dio price je detalj da su klinca dali u ruke roditeljima njenog muza, istim ljudima koji su i stvorili od njega takvog bahatog nasilnika

prije par mjeseci u nizozemskoj je bio skandal kad je zena nakon sto su je dva marokanca opljackala na prakiralistu u panici blezeci presla autom preko jednog od njih i ubila ga. marokanci su izasli na ulice demonstrirati jer kao nije zasluzio da ga ubije. (nemam pojma sto se dogodilo sa njom, pricalo se da su je morali preseliti da je zastite od pobjesnjelih marokanaca, znaci drzava i ovdje stiti nasilnike)

zato drage moje, pamet u glavu, mi kao vrsta nemamo pravo na strah, na paniku. mi u svakoj situaciji moramo ostati pribrane

(sad sam se sjetila kak mi je u zg pacijent prije tri i pol godine prijetio da ce me ubit jer sam njegovoj zeni rekla da pokupi drek za djetetom koje je odvela na sranje ljudima pod prozore, pa sam se sjetila mora prica kad su mi sestra ili frendice bile maltretirane od raznoraznih muskih kojima nikad niko zbog toga nista uradio nije)

sto bi zapravo vi napravile u situaciji da vam partner nasilno odreagira, ili da jednostavno njegova mora bit zadnja samo zato sto se mora znati ko doma nosi hlace

da li vas je partner ikada udario i sto ste tad napravile? sto bi napravile da vam partner ili bilo tko drugi udari klinca?

----------


## Mukica

sad je napravljen *Protokol o postupanju u slučaju nasilja u obitelji*  pa su neke stvari u slicnim slucajevima jasno odredjene

prije to bas i nije bilo tako :/  , a ja sam imala posla s zlostavljacem dok protokol nije donesen pa samo mogu reci kako je bilo prije njega, a od kad isti postoji nije mi trebao pa nasrecu nemam iskustva kako je sad

dakle, prije bih, cim sam to bila u mogucnosti nazvala policiju koja bi izasla na uvidjaj, napravila zapisnik i ovisno u ljudima koji su bili na uvidjaju zlosavljac bi 

1. bio odmah prepracen u stanicu gdje bi bio zadrzan preko noci pa pusten sljedeci dan
2. upozoreni smo OBOJE i obicno bih i ja (iako ocigleda zrtva) skupa s njim dobila prersajnu prijavu za OMETANJE JAVNOG REDA I MIRA  :shock:  :shock: i jos bi morala platit kaznu

Ja apaleiram na sve zene da ne trpe nasilje i da se ne srame toga sto ih netko/partner/muz zlostavlja jer nisu one krive i to NIJE SRAMOTA - recite SVIMA sto vam se dogadja
Kriv je zlostavljac i vjerujte mi - bit ce kaznjen za svoje ponasanje.

Ja znam da je zenama koje su materijalno ovisne o partneru zlostavljacu jako teskoo jer u biti nemaju kamo otici, ali tome bas i nije tako.
Uvijek imas kamo otici. Sve je bolje nego ostati.
Postoji cijeli sustav (doduse ne na nivou drzave, nego su to vecinom nevladine organizacije) koji se brine za zene zrtve nasilja.

Ovdje se nalazi *Adresar ustanova, organizacija i ostalih institucija koje pružaju pomoć, podršku i zaštitu žrtvama nasilja u obitelji*  i ako trebate svakako potrazite pomoc i nemojte cekati i odgadjati jer, ja cu vam iz svog primjera rec, ONI SE NIKADA NECE PROMJENITI... mozda se malo pritaje ili smanje aktivnosti, ali ZAUVIJEK ostaju zlostavljaci. Takvi su po difultu. Kada, ako su kaznjeni kao sto je bio moj, prestanu tuci, nastavljaju zlostavljati emocionalno, psihicki, materijalno, a cesto i seksualno.

Naime nasilje nije samo fizicko zlostavljanje.
Nasilje je sve gore nabrojano.

MM nije nikada bio nasilan nad klincima u smislu da bi ih prebio, ali zlostavljao ih je na nacin da bi govorio kako sam ja losa, kako nista ne valjam, kako sam nesposobna, kako ce oni vidjeti, nazivao me ruznim imenima pred njima ili bi mene prebio pred njima. To je takodjer zlostavljanje.


Nemogu si uopce zamisliti da mi netko nepoznat, na cesti udari klinca, ali da to ucini, znam da bih reagirala. Ne mogu sad reci na koji nacin jer si to fakat nemrem zamislit, ali sigurno bi nesto ucinila.

Jako je vazno, ako vas je tukao da CIM PRIJE odete na hitnu ili kod doktora da vas pregleda. Opce nema veze jel vam se masnice vide ili ne jer najvece ozljede, one koje trajno ostaju se i onako ne vide golim okom. Lijecnici su DUZNI prijaviti nasilje policiji. Imaju poseban obrazac za to. 
Inema veze ako nemozete isti dan. Odite drugi dan. Al nemojte NE OTICI kod ljecnika.

I na kraju moram se osvrnuti na ondasnje dejlovanje centara za socijalnu skrb u kojima sam trazila pomoc.
Ljudi na koje sam ja naisla tretirali su me dosta lose. Zasto, ne znam. Ali kada jednom udjes u mlina CZSS onda TEBE gledaju pod povecalom, a ne zlostavljaca. U najmnanju ruku moras svima tamo dokazivati da nisi kriva, da si oke, da se TI brines za djecu i sl.
To mi je, npr.  bilo strasno.
Ne znam kako je sada, al kolko citam po novinama, vidim da se, na zalost, po CZSS nije puno toga promjenilo jer su pravilnici i postupnici ISPRED covjeka.

----------


## Tiwi

Ja se samo nadam da mame reagiraju kad tate tuku dijete. Nemojte to tolerirati, to je strašno. Vjerujte. Pa čak ni doktori neprijavljuju uvijek ovakve slučajeve (iako meni danas nikako nije jasno zašto). 

I strašno je kako je lako izgubiti samopoštovanje i snagu, kako se lako zavrtiš u začaranom krugu i misliš da nema izlaza. A još je strašnije što djeca kad odrastu četo padnu u ruke ravno istim ili sličnim zlostavljačima kakve su kroz djetinjstvo gledali ili trpjeli. 

Ja sam srećom na vrijeme shvatila i pobjegla glavom bez obzira prije nego je emocionalno prešlo u fizičko. Bilo mi je izuzetno teško, trebalo je puno hrabrosti, podrške skoro niotkud, a kasnije su svi pametni. 

Danas, bogu hvala imam divnog, pažljivog i neagresivnog muža i prekrasno dijete. (i ponekad gorak okus uspomena, ali, svato ima svoj križ).

Ne šutjeti. I ne trpjeti. Uvijek se ima kome i kamo.

----------


## Mukica

Jel netko citao danas u novinama o trogodisnjem deckicu  :Heart:   :Heart:   koji je nazvao policiju jer je tata tukao njegovu mamu???

Mislim da je to prestrasno, da tako malo dijete tako nesto mora prozivjeti.

----------


## Tiwi

Ja mislim da je prestrašno što će biti kad se tata vrati doma   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mukica

da, fakat... nadam se da ce se ta zena dok ga ne bude pokupit i otic

----------


## piky

IMAM ŠLJIVU!!

Odvilo se točno ovako. Pisati ću što objektivnije mogu.

 U stanu nas je 5 i dijete od godinu i pol. Obzirom na to da je MM temperamentan, a ni ja nisam puno drugačija,  a osjećali smo da trebamo razgovarati, kad je malimali zaspo izašli smo van pričati.  Ja sam mu željela objasniti kako se osjećam jer nikako ne mogu našu komunikaciju podići na neki normalan nivo. Rekla sam mu što mislim i kako mi je, a on je to naravno izignorirao i počeo me optuživati i karakterizirati me groznom, izdajicom itd. Otišla sam kući. Mali je i dalje spavao.

Obzirom da nije imao želju shvatiti me ili bar poslušati me, nisam niti ja više željela razgovarati s njim o nekim njegovi odlukama, koje konstantno donosi bez mene, a onda me o njima tek obavijesti.

Legla sam u krevet uvrijeđena i povrijeđena takvim njegovim odnosom, a on je nastavio pričati glasno dok je malimali pavao. Rekla sam mu svašta (uvrede, glupan, kreten, psovke... itd) Rekla sam mu da ne želi razgovarat s njim a on me povukao za noge sa kreveta i prisiljavao da ga slušam. Već je bilo nekih 11 sati naveče. Nakon što me povukao tako s kreveta grubo nekih 15-tak puta (ne mogu izači iz sobe jer nas u  2 sobnom stanu zivi 5 odraslih i nemam gdje. Njegova je familija) ja sam se zbrecnula i pogodila ga nogom u glavu.

Na to se ustao i on mene pogodio šako u glavu. Eto to je to.

Osim toga što me dalje nastavio maltretirati i pričati do kasno u noč i rekao svojoj obitelji da je dobio batina (oni mu naravno vjeruju unatoč njegovih 105kg a mojih 45 kg) to nije prva naša svađa toga tipa.

Ovo je 1. put da imam masnicu. Vratio mi je moj udarac.
Prije me samo ograničavao, zadržavao, vukao i navlačio pa bih ga ja udarila koliko mogu iz bijesa jer me maltretira.

Ne znam dali je to zlostavljanje, obzirom da  i ja reagiram burno.

Dijete nikad nije udario iz bijesa, ali kaže da sam ja prepopustljiva i vjeruje u jako strog odgoj uz batine i puno ograničavajučih faktora.
Ja sam odlučna pri tome da se odselim, jer u prvom redu nisam niti
udata za njega. To nisam ni željela jer smo se prekratkko poznavali da bih bila sigurna. 

Pomozite savjetom.

----------


## aleta

piky, u obitelji nitko nikoga ne smije tući.   :Sad:

----------


## piky

Znam da sam krivo reagirala u afektu. 

Kako bi ti ili sve vi kako bi reagirale da vas VM vuče za noge s kreveta 10 tak i više puta jer ne želite u tom trenutku s njim komunicirati. Ne mogu niti reči, pusti me molim te, teško mi je sad. Kasnije čemo razgovarati.

Svaki puta je naš razgovor prisila s njegove strane. Fizičko ograničavanje,  nikad dobrovoljna konverzacija na moju inicijativu. Kad ja počnem temu, totalna degradacija i pokazivanje da to što ja pričam nije važno.  
Uzmimo u obzir 1-2 litre vina dnevno u najbolje dane. Kad je loše i više.

Nikada ne upamti što sam mu htjela objasniti, čak se ni ne trudi ili ne može.  I naravno vraća bilo kakav moj odgovor na maltretiranje 2-3x jače.

Osječam se kao da sam u kavezu sa luđakom koji još pride drži moje dijete kao taoca. A na van je predivan i svi misle kako je super.

----------


## VedranaV

piky, bježi!

----------


## yaya

> piky, bježi!


Da i ja bih ti to preporučila. Oni pravi ožiljci unutar tebe ostaju puno duže od masnice.

----------


## aleta

ne kažem ti ja da si ti krivo reagirala, nego da je bilo kakva tuča u obitelji nepogrešiv signal da treba stvari mijenjati ili okončati. no, kad si opisala kako izgleda vaša svakodnevica, mislim da više nema dileme.

----------


## Zdenka2

Piky, to može postati samo gore. Uzmi svoje dijete i odi.

----------


## lucija1976

Dok je vrijeme najbolje da odeš.

Ovo kako si i ti postupila računa se kao nasilničko ponašanje, a na koncu bi oboje mogli dobiti i prijavu za zapuštanje dijece ako bi kojim slučajem djeca ovo vidjela.........................

----------


## lara26

ja ne bih rekla da ti je on vratio udarac, vec si ti njemu vratila udarcem za prijasnje zlostavljanje. 
i da, ljudi se ne bi trebali tuci, ali ni vuci, potezati, bacati s kreveta, a i emocionalno zlostavljati. 
piky otidji! uzmi djecu i otidji, nitko to ne treba trpiti!   :Heart:

----------


## Dijana

piky, što misliš kako bi reagirao da mu kažeš da želiš otići sa djetetom? Možda je gore rješenje ništa mu ne reći i samo otići s djetetom, a on tek onda poludi... A kako vidim, spominješ i alkohol...
Ne znam, ti ga najbolje poznaješ, ali ako ikako može, otiđi mirno, nemoj bježati. Bijeg kao zadnja solucija.
Sad vidim da nisam ni uzela u obzir mogućnost pomirbe, ali to zato, jer mi se ne čini izglednom u vašem slučaju.

----------


## piky

Hvala cure.
Evo, tako to i ja vidim. Kao odgovor na njegovo zlostavljanje. 
Činjenica je, da i ja njemu izgovorim grubih riječi i uvreda kad poludim, al nikad to neradim ničim izazvano (nije opravdanje, znam)
Ja sam riješila otići.
Makar rodbina mi govori. "jooooj, pa nemoj naglliti, pa on je tako divan tata, a i tebi je dobar. Pa nemaš gdje otići, pa kako ćeš s djetetom, a teška su vremena....itd."

Stvarno nemam gdje. Osim u podstanare. Nekak bi još i mogla izvuć, ako potpišem za stalno ugovor, ali Njegova je rodbina 100% iza njega bez obzira na to što si je i sestru jednom udario, pa mi prijete uzeti malog. Meni moji pak baš i ne vjeruju pa i ne stoje iza mene, a i nemogu mi pomoć financijski niti smještajem.

Mislim da će to sve izgledati jako ružno kad odem i uzmem malogmalog, a najružnije će biti to maltretiranje sa strane oca mog djeteta i njegove rodbine. Jer od njih nikada nećete čuti pohvalu, već samo kritiku.
Ljudi su koji vole imati sve pod kontrolom, tako i mene i jako su klanski raspoloženi prema Malommalom,dok bi mene najrađe proglasili suvišnim inkubatorom i izbacili me iz čopora zauvijek, pritom si uzeli dijete.
Čak i da uspijem ostati s djetetom sumnjam da će me ikada pustiti da živim normalno.

Al dobro, vjerujem da bi se s vremenom i to dalo riješiti.
Hvala Vam na porukama, jer iskreno nisam više znala ko je tu lud. 

Čak sam u zadnje vrijeme počela miriti se sa situacijom i kriviti sebe što je pogubno i jaaaaako loše. Imam ja još zdravog razuma. Jupiiii.   :Kiss:

----------


## Dijana

> Čak i da uspijem ostati s djetetom sumnjam da će me ikada pustiti da živim normalno.


A zašto ne bi uspjela ostati s djetetom  :?  Nemoj njima ostaviti dijete, propast ćeš bez djeteta!
Samo probaj otići bez da bježiš, ali ako moraš bježati, onda bježi!

----------


## lucija1976

Ma ko će majci (pogotovo ako se radi o manjem djetetu) oduzeti dijete. Samo nemoj otići i ostaviti dijete jer ćeš ga u tom slučaju teško dobiti.
Promisli o svemu, raspitaj se u CZZS i u ženskim udrugama ...
Sretno  :Heart:

----------


## ornela_m

> ...Makar rodbina mi govori. "jooooj, pa nemoj naglliti, pa on je tako divan tata, a i tebi je dobar. Pa *nemaš gdje otići, pa kako ćeš s djetetom, a teška su vremena....itd."*
> 
> Stvarno nemam gdje. Osim u podstanare. ...


Da citiram moju najbolju prijateljicu u trenutku kad sama povlacila dosta rizican potez (u daleko banalnijoj situaciji koja nema nikakve veze sa nasiljem, ali mi je pomogla da spoznam neke zivotne istine), i trazila razloge da ostane sve po starom. 

*Mici se odatle. Covjek u starom sranju zna plivati i to je dio sigurnosti o kojoj govoris. Nova situacija je nepoznata i prirodno je da je covjek nesiguran.*

piky, ne dozvoli da klimavi argumenti nekoga ciji je uvid u tvoju situaciju ogranicen oblikuje tvoj zivot. Dovoljno si hrabra priznati da problem postoji. Iskoristi to - mici se odatle.

----------


## piky

Ma nebi ja ostavila dijete nigdje, tj. nebi išla nigdje bez malogmalog, al njegovi su vam takvi, čopor, čopor. 

Ne znam šta mogu očekivat. A za dijete ču se borit zubima ak treba. Čak se bojim vlastitih postupaka da mi netko i proba uzet malog.

----------


## lucija1976

E i budi smirena i sabrana jer bi i tako mogla naštetiti sebi i malenom.

----------


## Tiwi

Piky  budi mudra, što smirenija, smisli kuda ćeš i napravi plan. I onda ga se drži. Imaj na umu da dijete ma koliko malo bilo, sve pa tako i nasilje (bilo kojeg tipa) snažno osjeća, ožiljci ostaju zauvijek. Tvoja priča može završiti sretno, ali to isključivo ovisi o tebi. Možeš se obratiti i nekoj sigurnoj kući za žene. Držim ti fige!

----------


## loo

piky imas ovih udruga za satitu od nasilja , moj ti je savjet nazovi ih , vjeruj mi pomoci ce ti pravnim i svim drugim savjetima za koje mozda i mi neznamo.
alkohol=teror u obitelji tu nemamo sto komentirati

----------


## piky

Evo, baš smo jučer nastavili razgovor MM i ja.

Naravno padaju prijetnje o oduzimanju djeteta. Kaže on da ja nemam svoj integritet i da ne bi sama znala i mogla odgajati dijete (a to kaže i njegova mama i njegova sestra) te da bi onda shodno tome bilo najbolje da ja dijete ostavim njima, a ja nek idem. U protivnom, reče MM, poduzeti će sve korake da sud odluči u njihovu korist.   :Sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:  

HELP ME!!!

Pa dobro jel vidite vi to. Ljudi s kojima živim nisu normalni, spremni su mi oduzet dijete iz vlastite objesti. Ne mogu otić jer su stvarno takvi. Sestra od MM ima dovoljno novaca za dobrog odvjetnika dok ja nemam ništa. A ako ostanem možda mi MM ubrzo glavu razbije na neku foru.

Opet je jučer cijela obitelj nastavila tarapanu po meni i kak ja nisam normalna i kak se nebih znala brinut za malog itd. To nikako ne može biti istina jer je moje dijete staro godinu i 5 mjeseci, a u tih godinu i 5 mjeseci 2 puta je bio bubini i to mi još oni nisu dali da ga vodim doktoru već sam morala doslovce poskrivečki.

*Dajte nek mi netko kaže, dali mi oni mogu uzet malog malog*. Jer ja stvarno nemam nigdje ništ, a oni imaju i stan i susjedi ih cijene jer su super glumci, i poslove i novce i sve. 
Znam da je ovo teško vjerovat, al tako je kako je. 

Nisam niti ja bajna i krasna, al ovo je strašno.

----------


## Dijana

piky, strašno!




> Dajte nek mi netko kaže, dali mi oni mogu uzet malog malog. Jer ja stvarno nemam nigdje ništ,



Ja mislim, skoro pa nemoguće da bi ti uzeli dijete. Ne znam radiš li? Čak i ako ne radiš i ako si podstanar, opet mislim da bi teško ocu dodijelili dijete. Ali naravno treba izdržavati dijete i sebe, pa bi zapravo trebala raditi, bilo što.
Mislim da je najvažnije da se ako ikako možeš dogovorite o razlazu, nađeš si stan i pokreneš razvod. Lakše ćeš disati. 

Ne gubi zdrav razum, ti najbolje znaš kakva si mama!
[/quote]

----------


## rinama

Uh, moraš biti jako oprezna. Ova naša država ima šuplje zakone, a i novcem (ko ga ima) lako se riješe svi njihovi "problemi" jer je to nažalost tako. Moj savjet ti je da bez ičijeg znanja prijaviš svoj slučaj socijalnim radnicima i prijetnje koje dobivaš od strane muža i njegove rodbine prijavi policiji, tako da postoji negdje upisano da si ipak nekako reagirala, a onda prvom prilikom uzmi djete i skloni se u neku od gore napisanih "sigurnih kuća" za zlostavljane žene. Nemoj nositi nikakve stvari sa sobom, jer tako če rodbina skužiti da nešto smjeraš, jednostavno uzmi djete i otiđi s njim u "šetnju",ali prije dobro razradi plan tako da znaš kuda i kako.

----------


## piky

Znam da svaka zlostavljana žena obično kaže "pa nije to ništa strašno" ili "ja sam bila bezobrazna pa mi je on samo vratio" ili "pa samo se jednom desilo, neće više on je dobar" 

Ja sebe forsiram na to da se izdvojim iz situacije i probam percipirati stvari kao da nisam dio toga. I eto.

Mislim, niti meni se to sve ne čini tako strašno kao vama, ali svaka riječ koju sam napisala je istina.  Iz moje je perspektive to skoro pa nepodnošljivo, ali ipak još donekle podnošljivo. 

Nisam navela činjenicu da svi oni jako vole mog sina i da su jaako dobri prema njemu, jedini je problem što mene malimali više ne sluša uopće jer mi gaze autoritet. 

Tako da ja vidim gdje to vodi. Nisam blesava, makar mi je samopoštovanje već jako narušeno. 

radim, zaposlena sam, ali čekam da me prime za stalno kroz nekih mjesec i pol.  Nadam se.

U petak idem doktoru, nadam se da mi šljiva neće do tada proči , jer jedino tad mogu neopaženo klisnut. uf. 8) 

Već mi je dost toga svega, oču normalan život za malog malog i mene, a ne ovu patnju pa makar i bez tog famoznog oca.  :Evil or Very Mad:  

Hvala, hvala, hvala!   :Smile:  [/quote]

----------


## rinama

BUDI OPREZNA!!!

----------


## loo

evo nekoliko brojeva javi se njima, vjeruj mi pomoci ce ti sigurno ako ti to zelis naravno




psihosocijalne i pedagoške pomoći djeci, mladima i obitelji	Zagreb, Lašćinska cesta 133	(01) 2346 971



kontakt

email: babe@zamir.net

tel / fax: 01 4662 606

Telefon za pravne savjete: 01 4611 351 

 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## piky

HVALA!
 :Heart:

----------


## stray_cat

ja na svu srecu nemam osobnog iskustva sa nasilnicima ali sto sam vidjala kod poznanica je da nasilje nikad ne prestaje

time sto ces se ti recimo umiriti, i biti krotka i poslusna neces ti njega time umilostiviti, jer on ce vec naci razlog zasto da proradi saka.

on nema prava tuci dijete, nikad i ni zbog cega

lemanje je zakonom kaznjivo, takodjer i udaranje djece

imas u roditeljstvu 2 osnovna pristupa, imas autoritarni pristup koj se zasniva na ideji da su uloge roditelj-dijete jasno odredjene, i nema dogovora, zna sa ko je gazda i zna se ko mora slusati. u takvom odnosu cesto je prisutna upotreba sile kao argument i djecije zelje i ideje su nebitne. vrlo cesto takva djeca i sama postaju nasilnici, a tako dresirana djeca cesto su sklona i zlostavljanju zivotinja. takvi klinci cine najveci dio zatvorke populacije, jer kad se autoritet makne iz njihovog zivota (bez obzira da li je to zbog toga sto su postali jaci od zlostavljaca ili zlostavljac vise nije u blizini) oni cesto izgube kocnice kad nema vise sile da ih odrzava pod kontrolom

takvi roditelji polaze od ideje da su djeca mali zlotvori koji ce svima popeti na galvu ako im se jasno ne stavi do znanja ko je glavni

suprotnost ovom pristupu su roditelji koji polaze od ideje da su djeca dobra i da ih treba pravilnim usmjeravanjem voditi kroz zivot. takvi roditelji pokusavaju djecu uciti da pregovaraju i da se dogovaraju i takva su djeca najcesce omiljena u drustvu jer znaju komunicirati za razliku od djece koji dolaze iz autoritarnih obitelji i gdje nema dogovora. onda takav pristup primjenjuju i sa drugom djecom, sto zele pokusavaju rijesiti na silu i mora biti po njihovom 

takva se situacija dogodila tebi, tvoj partner nije zelio stati sa raspravom kad si ti htjela prestati, znaci imas moment zlostavljanja na koj si i ti veselo odreagirala

rekla ti je muki fino da odes kod doktora, idi nek te pregledaju, prijavi. sve moje zlostavljane frendice krenule su sa pojedinacnim udarcima, da bi to s vremenom preraslo u batinanje, zavrsavanje na hitnoj i slicno

pokupi klinca i makni se dok ti i mali nije zagadjen takvim ponasanjem

ako ti je na bilo koj nacin jos stalo do partnera mislim da eventualni razgovor sa njim trebas odraditi u prisustvu trece osobe, pri tom ne mislim na neku frendicu ili familiju nego na profesionalca koj se bavi obiteljskim nasiljem

----------


## piky

Jučer smo opet kao razgovarali.

Ja sam mu direktno rekla da ga ne volim više i da je ovo za mene preteška situacija. Obrazložila sam mu pristojno što mi sve on i njegovi rade i koliko me maltretiraju i naravno rekla sam mu da želim otići jer više ne mogu. Naravno otići s djetetom.

Njegov je odgovor na to bio da mogu otići ali samo sama. Da mi neće dati dijete i da će na sudu dokazati da ja nisam kompetentna majka. Također je izjavio da to nije nikakav problem jer ipak če ga podržati i mama i sestra tj. ljudi s kojima sam živjela od rođenja svog djeteta.

Eto!!!  Ja stvarno ne znam što da radim. 

On je vrlo uporan i ozbiljan, prije svega mudar i proračunat. Neće odustati dok nebude imao situaciju pod kontrolom tj. dok nebude imao malog, a mene istjerao van ili skroz pogazio. 

Njegova sestra ima novaca za odvjetnike, mama ima veze, a ja nemam ništa. Samo posao. Ovo već zvuči kao španjolska sapunica. 
A naravno mene svi gledaju kao negativca. Užas!!!!!!

Ne mogu ga više vidjet svojim očima. Ja tog čovjeka čak više i ne mrzim, samo želim da ga ne moram gledat prečesto i da me pusti na miru. Ali to se nikada neće desit. Zar ne?

----------


## Audrey

Ma ucjenjuje te, ne daj se zastrašiti. 
On je proračunat, to nadalje i ti moraš biti. Nema mjesta za bilo kakvu impulsnu reakciju, sve što kažeš ili učiniš u afektu bit će iskorišteno protiv tebe (npr. moja prijateljica je pukla i u afektu pred svjedocima mužu rekla da će ga ubiti, a on je naravno na sudu tvrdio da je luda i opasna i doveo ljude koji su posvjedočili da mu je prijetila). MORAŠ sačuvati hladnu glavu, kontaktirati s institucijama i udrugama koje ti mogu pomoći i reći ti koja su tvoja prava i koje korake poduzeti, provrti u glavi svoje (ne i njegove) prijatelje i poznanike, imaju li oni položaje, znanja i mogućnosti da ti pomognu. Pokušaj razgovarati sa svojim roditeljima, koliko god da se ne slažete mogli bi biti uz tebe ako uvide da ti želi oduzeti dijete. 
Ti imaš veliku prednost što se skrbi za tvog sina tiče, ti si MAJKA. Sve njihove veze i novci ti ne mogu naškoditi koliko si sama možeš svojim ishitrenim ponašanjem. Zato, ponavljam, 'pamet u glavu', u borbu nemoj ići sama i 'nenaoružana' (u smislu da na svaku njegovu prijetnju, postupak ili izjavu već unaprijed moraš imati spreman odgovor). Jer, to će biti borba, duga borba i kako se čini bez milosti.

Želim ti puno sreće   :Heart:  .

----------


## lara26

> Njegov je odgovor na to bio da mogu otići ali samo sama. Da mi neće dati dijete i da će na sudu dokazati da ja nisam kompetentna majka. Također je izjavio da to nije nikakav problem jer ipak če ga podržati i mama i sestra tj. ljudi s kojima sam živjela od rođenja svog djeteta.


ma ne znam kako te stvari idu, ali mi je smjesno da na sudu njegova mama bude relevantan svjedok (i sestra). sta se njih ima sta pitat?!
piky, u setnju i crta!!!

----------


## Zdenka2

Probaj se javit u Autonomnu žensku kuću ili sličnu udrugu - oni sigurno imaju iskustva s takvim slučajevima i mogu ti dati relevantne savjete kako trebaš postupiti. U svakom slučaju, situacija je ozbiljna i mislim da bi bila najveća greška da se daš zastrašiti i da odustaneš od želje da spasiš sebe i dijete, jer će vam biti sve gore.

----------


## stray_cat

za pocetak nemoj vise najavljivati sto planiras izvesti, stvarno nazovi babe ili sigurne kuce (ne znam kak to funkcionira u hr) i precizno se informiraj sto i kako dalje

----------


## ana.m

Ajme piky, strašno. Pa od kuda i njemu i njegovoj mami i sestri i svima ostalima pravo da se tako odnose prema tebi. 
Ja se jakod obro slažem s MM-ovim roditeljima ali ne bih htjela živjeti s njima  a tek ovko nešto, nema šanse da bih tolerirala. Tko su oni da tebe omalovažavaju i određuju ti šta da radiš? Bježi od toga.

----------


## rinama

piky kako je? malo se brinem.

----------


## piky

Hello!

Evo me, ne cvjetaju ruže, al vlada neko zatišje. Dijete je hvala dragom Bogu ok. Malo mu nosić curi,al ništa više od toga.

Svekrva je dobila otkaz pa je sad stalno doma sa malim. To ju iscrpi pa je manje nervozna, a više spava i odmara. Možda malo počne cijeniti neke moje napore od prije. Ah puste želje!!!

MM već tu i tamo traži pusu i to, kao da ništa nije bilo, al meni želuček ne dopušta takve akcije.
Poslala sam E-mail na BaBe, koji sam dobila  tu, napisala sve u detalje i dobila odgovor.
Sad znam kome ću se obratiti u slulčaju nedajbože. 

MM je čak u naletu trezvenosti izjavio nek si uzmem stan i nek odem ja s malim ak hoču. Rekao je da bi on davao pola novaca za sve, pa ako bi ja i dalje htjela on bi se doselio k malom i meni.

Uglavnom, živa sam i zdrava, šljiva  je još malo pa nestala (nisam mogla otić kod doktora nažalost da to evidentira), odnosi su sad kao bolji, pospremila sam valjda sve što se moglo pospremit u kući, zasada su me pustili na miru. Eto. Al neću ja to zaboravit. A-a!

Hvala na brizi.   :Love:

----------


## mamasch

Ovako. Kao prvo nije istina da si sama, imaš se kome obratiti, nije savršeno ali te naše Udruge, koje si i sama počela kontaktirati, ipak koliko-toliko funkcioniraju. Kao drugo ne daj si zamazati oči zatišjem (pred buru), jer i sama si rekla da je TM mudar i proračunat, a budući da jabuka ne pada daleko od stabla, to se isto može reći i za njegovu obitelj s kojom živiš. Nemoj da ti ovaj put bude "pa smirili su se, pričekat ću da ponovo bude sr..e", jer taj idući put za tebe može biti i zadnji. Obzirom da si i ti temperamentna i nije ti strano udariti muškarca, na neki način si im dala do znanja da ne misliš da su udarci nešto loše. Budi smirena i stalno na oprezu i nemoj prestati sa diskretnim traženjem izlaza, nemoj popustiti ali budi mudra i hrabra. Svi smo mi za neke stvari u životu rekli "Ma neću nikad više..." pa smo ih ponovili. A ovo što bi TM mogao ponoviti može biti jaaaaako ružno. 
I još nešto. Ne mislim da žena treba, kako je meni mama uvijek govorila, "šutjeti, trpiti i biti dama" (najveća glupost koju jedna majka može reći svojoj kćeri), ali mislim da su najveća snaga žene mudrost i diplomacija. Nemoj se spuštati na njegov nivo jer time i svom djetetu šalješ jako ružne poruke. Bez obzira što je mali osjeća sve što se u domu događa.

----------


## Dijana

> MM je čak u naletu trezvenosti izjavio nek si uzmem stan i nek odem ja s malim ak hoču. Rekao je da bi on davao pola novaca za sve, pa ako bi ja i dalje htjela on bi se doselio k malom i meni.


Uh, pa zašto nisi zgrabila priliku?
Čini mi se da u tebi nije ipak sazrela odluka. 
Jedino ako ga (još) voliš meni se čini vrijednim pokušaja.
U svakom slučaju puno sreće i da to zatišje ne bude zatišje nego trajno stanje.  :Love:  [/quote]

----------


## mamasch

Zašto nije rekao "ajmo uzeti nas troje stan, pa makar sobičak, i maknuti se od mojih"????!!!! nego je "u trenutku trezvenosti" tebi otvorio vrata prema slobodi i natuknuo da bi i on malo te slobode, možda, ako tebi paše... znači sad si ti kao glavna, bit će kako ti kažeš?! Ajde se onda ohrabri pa mu reci "dragi, ljubavi, kako ga već zoveš, ajmo se maknut od tvojih". Meni se čini da ste oboje neodlučni što uopće želite od svog zajedničkog života i obitelji. Nemate nikakve garancije da ćete biti super sretni i zadovoljni gdje god da odete, ali mislim da je bilo kakva promjena bolja od sadašnjeg stanja, bez obzira da li će to biti promjena u smislu zajedničkog života negdje drugdje ili ćete civilizirano svaki na svoju stranu (i dijete naravno s tobom, ipak si ti majka i malac tebe još uvijek treba najviše na svijetu).
Meni se osobno čini vrijednim još jednog pokušaja SAMO AKO je vaša ljubav još uvijek obostrana. Ako ti u dubini duše njega još voliš bez obzira na sve a osjećaš da on tebe ne voli, onda stara moja naberi dok možeš, kako god i gdje god. Za prvu ruku je i Sklonište bolje od "doma" u kojem živiš, tj. preživljavaš.

----------


## loo

[

Uglavnom, živa sam i zdrava, šljiva  je još malo pa nestala (nisam mogla otić kod doktora nažalost da to evidentira), odnosi su sad kao bolji, pospremila sam valjda sve što se moglo pospremit u kući, zasada su me pustili na miru. Eto. Al neću ja to zaboravit. A-a!

Hvala na brizi.   :Love: [/quote]
joj joj, nisu tvoje odluke jos zrele , nadam se samo da si tu modricu slikala i dokumentirala.

----------


## newa

Piky kakva je situacija?
Pratim tvoju priču i razumijem te u potpunosti.
Samo hrabro i javi se da znamo šta je.
Pozdrav!

----------


## stray_cat

ja veceras zvala policiju, dok sam setala pse na cesti naletila na turski par i on je bio prilicno ljut i dosta fizicki nabrijan (dizao ju je i gurao premda ju nije lemao po cesti) i ja sa psima za njima, i zvala policiju premda mi je zenska rekla da je sve kul, kao nema potrebe

cak je otvarala prozor od kuce da mi veli da ne treba policiju jer sam ja cucala sa cuckima vani i nije se culo lemanje i zapomaganje, nego samo njegovo urlanje

to me podsjetilo kad sam takodjer zvala policiju prije nekih 15 godina kad sam se vracala iz debilane u sopotu

tip je uletio zeni sa curicom od mozda 2 godine, scepao curicu i vodio je za ruku po rubu ceste i gurao je na cestu pa kad bi ona prisla da pokusa spasit klinku jer su auti jurili on ju je pokusao mlatnut

ta scena kako ta zena izuva klompe i ostavlja djeciji bicikl i panicno bjezi mi je dan danas pred ocima

tip je curicu uvukao u birtiju, a gospodja se bojala sama zvat murju jer bi ju onda jos jace nalemao, ispricala mi je kak su razvedeni i kak ju najurednije svako toliko umlati, kak joj dolazi na vrata i niko nis ne radi da to zaustavi

poslje je dosla murja, jer sam ih zvala i opisala sto radi djetetu pa se u birtiji pred curicom potukao sa murjacima pa su ga zvezali u uvalili u auto i tek kad je bio vezan gospodja se usudila prici djetetu a ovaj ju je i dad pokusao tako vezan s lisicama na ledjima dokacit nogom

da mi je znati sto je bilo sa njom i sa kcerkicom

----------


## rinama

Naravno, jer nema zakona kojeg bi se takvi bojali. Još kad vidim gdje se pripremaju prostorije za žene žrtve nasilja i naravno već sad svi znaju gdje će im biti žene i gdje ih mogu potražiti kad im popuste koćnice.
MA POLUDIT ĆU VIŠE OD OVAKVOG SVIJETA. MA KO JE TU LUD, A KO ŠAŠAV?

UKLJUĆITE VIŠE MOZAK U TOM SABORU.

----------


## Mukica

HTV1 

jel gledate?
slucaj Vojkovic i drugi

----------


## piky

Jedva sam našla di su mi postovi....

      Evo preselila sam se na jednoroditeljske obitelji.   U međuvremenu bio je još jedan nalet nasilja od strane MM-guranje Van iz sobe, dizanje od poda i sl.  Verbalne uvrede se malo češće.  Uvrede od strane njegove obitelji ne izostaju.

     E da, a ja tražim stan!!  Odlučila sam otići....

    Nije ta priča gotova!  ne znam kako će MM dalje reagirati na sve to, ali skužio je da ga više baš i ne volim pa mu je kao postalo malo svejedno! 

   Još ću mu pružiti priliku da ostane u čestom kontaktu s djetetom tako da si nađem stan relativno blizu. 

 BTW, jel zna netko za kakvu garsonjeru u Novom Zagrebu???

  Tražim intenzivno, ali ne mogu naći. Kontaktirala sam i agencije i oglasnik i rekla svima da mi se malo raspitaju, pa eto da i Vas ugnjavim. 

Ali ja sam puno bolje, dobila sam posao u stabilnoj firmi pa sam jako zadovoljna. Dijete mi je ok, čak bolje od očekivanog i zbog toga sam najsretnija. To je to. Sad moram ići raditi.      Javim se na Jednoroditeljskim.     :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Heart:   :Love:   8)

----------


## ruža

piky žao mi je da se sve tako dogodilo,sretno na poslu...samo hrabro!  :Kiss:

----------

